# More "fun" during powerup



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

TiVo has only two messages after being turned on and before the TiVo anime appears.

Powering up
Almost There

It seems strange how "almost there" makes you wait the longest time.

I would request more messages during TiVo's internal startup stages. This would be not only very helpful for all in debugging protential problems, it would also make TiVo startup more "fun" and make it appear that TiVo doesn't take quite as long to power up to its main menu.

How about maybe,

Powering up
Getting ready
Getting set
Almost There

anime!

SG


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Those two screens are from the TiVo's boot PROM, which has limited space and can't be reprogrammed via a simple software update, even if you could somehow miraculously make the PROM bigger.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The second one is part of the software, at least on my S2 and older TiVos. 
It, in theory, is possible to display some boot status, by displaying an OSD code for any problem, or its boot status.


----------

